# Anybody gonna do another CSA Group Buy soon?



## Hayseedboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a plan to do another CSA group buy?  I was unable to participate in Lou's last week and would like to be able to plan/budget for one.  So, anybody have a date or idear as to when you might do one?

Thanks!
Larry


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm afraid I won't run one, but I'm ready to participate as well.


----------



## JustInside (Oct 16, 2008)

I may be interested in organizing a small group buy from CSA.
I am mainly looking at the new pens kits, Aero (Elegant) and Click, also the Jr Gents.

Let me know what you guys are thinking, but I need it to be a quick one if I am to do it!!!

Let me know.

Paul


----------



## hilltopper46 (Oct 16, 2008)

I would order a few of the higher end kits (Retro and maybe one Statesman/Jr Statesman) and a number of the lower end kits as well. My total order might be for 10 - 15 kits, spread across 5 products.  I will need bushings for some of the kits.


----------



## diamundgem (Oct 16, 2008)

me too, I missed the last quick buy. Didn't even see the notice they were having one. I need high end pens


----------



## heinedan (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, put my name in the hat too please.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## JustInside (Oct 16, 2008)

OK lets do this.
Rules are simple.
I will cut this off when the order reaches 100 kits, it is based on a first come first served.
So please list your order here and I will email you back a total which will include all the usual charges.
I want to limit the orders to pen kits and bushings only. And would rather not deal with the Apprentice line, but we can talk about that.

If this works out ok I will do this on a regular basis.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Monty (Oct 16, 2008)

Paul,
Have you done a buy along this line before? Before you start this buy, as Group Buy Coordinator, I would highly suggest you get your pricing and shipping amounts posted so everyone knows what to expect. And please send me the specifics before you post them and start taking orders.


----------



## JustInside (Oct 16, 2008)

Monty

yes I have done a group buy here before!
Thank you for your suggestions, they are noted, prices are the 25 or better prices from the newest Craft Supplies catalog.
Shipping is flat rate of $4.95 insurance is extra if you want it. Check USPS for rates.
PLus the usual Paypal fee of $0.30 + 3%

I am trying to make this simple for me and everyone else, you are responsible for the correct part numbers, I will send you a total once I have the order. If people make it difficult I will pull the order. There is no shipping cost from CS USA to me.

Let me know

Paul


----------



## BruceK (Oct 16, 2008)

JustInside said:


> I am mainly looking at the new pens kits, Aero (Elegant) and Click, also the Jr Gents.
> 
> Paul



The CSUSA website shows the Aero and the Clicker as "available soon", whatever that means, so  if you want those you might have to wait a bit.


----------



## JustInside (Oct 16, 2008)

I just spoke with CS and they are telling me that the Clicker and Aero will be in stock next week. So by the time we get this together they should be in stock.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Oct 16, 2008)

I have started a new thread so not to confuse anyone.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Oct 17, 2008)

We are close to getting the 100, if any of you want in, now is the time.

Regards

Paul


----------



## diamundgem (Oct 17, 2008)

I want to order but I am waiting for a posted list of pens avaiable and Part # and price


----------



## diamundgem (Oct 17, 2008)

a list of pens I need . Please give me a total (payPal)  csa new price
050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball   (5)  
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball - Jr. Gent Postable (5)
050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball (1)


----------

